# New 2015 F-150 v8 5.0 L 4x4 w/ Tow Package



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi guy's 
how does the 2015 F-150 Lariat with the V-8 5.0 L handle when pulling over 10k lbs ? I just bought this truck and my Travel trailer I only pull a couple times a year which is close to 10 K lbs in weight and wanted to know if any of you have this truck with the tow package and pulled with it how did it handle?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It should pull it but you are definitely going to know it's back there. There probably isn't any way you won't be over weight, so take it easy.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

The truck is rated to tow 14,500 lbs it should tow this T.T no problem but I will agree with U I will know I'm pulling a T.T. 

I had a F-150 ECO Boost before and it pulled that trailer from northern PA to Tomball TX one trip. No problem with the ECO Boost pulling it. That is a horse !

searacer


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

have an 11 f150, and pulled a 32 few mos back with a 15 expedition eco, same results with both.. HP is never an issue and anything over 29 ft will give you white knuckles when you hit 60


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

According to Ford, Maximum towing capacity for an a 5.0 4x4 F150 SCrew is 10,900 with the heavy payload package and 3.73 rear end. That is for a base truck with a driver and half a tank of gas. 

14,500 is the maximum combined weight of the truck, trailer, passengers, and any gear you have in the bed. If that's your GCVWR, you don't have the heavy payload package which would get you the higher tow number. It's a step up from the tow package.

The curb weight of your truck is 4930 lbs. That's for a base truck. If it's optioned up it will weigh a little more. 

So when you load up the family and gear for a camping trip you probably have at least 6000lbs in the truck. That leaves you with 8500 lbs for the trailer. 

You'll technically be over weight. Just be sure to have a good WD hitch and anti sway bar and take it easy. It should be serviceable on the flat lands.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

I was wrong thE T.T is 7600 lbs but I image I have another 200 lbs in food and other things to include so I would say 8000 lbs to play it safe. 
I truck is the super crew cab with and should have the heavy tow package. I have to look at my MSRP sticker again. I try and see if I can look up the VIN number on internet for tow package info. 

VIN Prefix: 1FTEW1EF4FFA
Vehicle: 2015 Ford F-150
Made In: UNITED STATES
Engine: 5.0L V8 
Trim Level: XLT SuperCrew 6.5-ft. Bed 4WD
Style: CREW CAB PICKUP 4-DR


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Results*

I hooked up to the 35 foot travel Trailer and the truck didn't even squat down with the weight, it held it own level with the T.T . I headed out and pulled like a champ I didn't go over 60 MPH and towed it 80 miles without any swaying or pushing the truck with I went to stop. I was amazed at the good gas mileage when towing this large T.T I got 14.6 MPH. wow!!

No problems here with my ford F-150

searacer



seacer said:


> I was wrong thE T.T is 7600 lbs but I image I have another 200 lbs in food and other things to include so I would say 8000 lbs to play it safe.
> I truck is the super crew cab with and should have the heavy tow package. I have to look at my MSRP sticker again. I try and see if I can look up the VIN number on internet for tow package info.
> 
> VIN Prefix: 1FTEW1EF4FFA
> ...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 2012 Ford F-150 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat with the 5.0 and it pulls great. I've pulled our 52 hp Kubota tractor with front end loader, disc and mower on a 2000lb trailer and it tows no problem. The only time I know it's there is slowing down as it pushes you a tad because the farm trailer has no trailer breaks.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

seacer said:


> I hooked up to the 35 foot travel Trailer and the truck didn't even squat down with the weight, it held it own level with the T.T . I headed out and pulled like a champ I didn't go over 60 MPH and towed it 80 miles without any swaying or pushing the truck with I went to stop. I was amazed at the good gas mileage when towing this large T.T I got 14.6 MPH. wow!!
> 
> No problems here with my ford F-150
> 
> searacer


No way!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't get 14.6 with the truck pulling itself.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

seacer said:


> I hooked up to the 35 foot travel Trailer and the truck didn't even squat down with the weight, it held it own level with the T.T . I headed out and pulled like a champ I didn't go over 60 MPH and towed it 80 miles without any swaying or pushing the truck with I went to stop. I was amazed at the good gas mileage when towing this large T.T I got 14.6 MPH. wow!!
> 
> No problems here with my ford F-150
> 
> searacer


All i can say is that is one bad *** Ford! Getting 14.6 pulling a 35' travel trailer, wow!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I get 16.1 babying the helll out of it! Empty


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Kilometers per gallon? Jk, that's quite the fuel mileage!


----------

